# Masterbuilt electric smoker problems



## zapp (Nov 26, 2015)

Went out to smoke my turkey this morning and nothing. Well shoot. We got the bird and dinner done anyway but I wanted to work through the problems to get this smoker fixed for Xmas! I've seen a ton of posts on the subject and you all have been very helpful so maybe this is the place to go for something we haven't seen yet.

So I have the whole thing apart and I'm popping the gfci regularly with the control box off, not even connected to the unit. I've gotten an extension cord to try another circuit and right when I plugged it in the element started heating, again with the control box off and laying on my kitchen table.

I'm assuming this unit is done and there's something seriously wrong right? Anyone run into this before?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

Sounds like the controller is shot...  You can bypass all the controls and hook a new controller up to the element...   Look at PID's...  Look at any temp controller that is rated for more wattage than your heating element....   MES 30's are usually 800 watts....  MES 40's are usually 1200 watts....  
Or you can hook up an incandescent dimmer switch to the element and control the heat like you were using a propane burner...   More wattage = more heat....   just like a light bulb.....  that's what I have done, but my controller still works....   You will need a therm to gauge the heat and adjust the dimmer switch....


....  a tutorial on how I did mine....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...g-element-using-an-incandescent-dimmer-switch


----------



## zapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks much for the response, I'll definitely give that a shot. Appreciate the help.


----------



## gary s (Nov 29, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a rainy and chilly day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------

